# headboat suggestion in OC between now and Nov 1



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

May go down to OC next week or so. Since the Cbass season is closed. Is ther any fish can be caught from boat betwen now and Nov 1 ? Any sugestion for HB ?

Thanks !


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

A fair amount of the Captains from Abners and other Captains I am friends with in OC say Monty Hawkings on the Morning Star is the way to go. I have yet to Fish with him but myself and a few other Captains will be going out with him to shoot the **** this fall.


----------



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks !


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

Ditto on Monty Hawkins, he's a very good captain. I've fished with him many times over the years.


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

I can't find anything on the Morning Star in that time but the Angler has a 18 hour golden tile trip on Oct 22


----------



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

Does any1 ever goes out with Angler ? I was looking for a trip with Capt Monty and then realize that the Cbaass is closed until next Month. Is Cbass fishing getting better in Nov ?


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Fish Report 10/16/11 
Sea Bass Close - Reopen Nov 1st 
No Sea Bass - No Oxygen
MAFMC's Visioning Project 

Morning Star Trips For Early November, 2011: 
1st & 2cnd - 10 hour trips - 6 AM to 4 PM - $125.00 - Sea Bass 
3rd & 4th - Regular 8 Hour Trips - $100.00 -- Sea Bass 
Saturday the 5th - 10 Hour Trip - 6 to 4 -- $125.00 - Sea Bass 

Tautog, Not Sea Bass, Tog - Back to 4 Fish Limit - Monday & Tuesday - Nov 7th & 8th - 10 People Sells Out - 10 Hour TAUTOG Trips - 6 to 4 - $125.00 - Tautog, Not Sea Bass.. 

More Sea Bass Trips Will Be Announced Via Email Including Thanksgiving Weekend. 

Please arrive 1/2 hour before scheduled departure with food, water, beverage & a medium-sized cooler w/ice for fish. Bait is provided but you're welcome to bring your own. We often -almost always- leave early. Show up late and you'll see the west end of an east bound boat. 

Reservation Line 410 520 2076.....


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

OC Headboats you can look into on your OC visit.

http://morningstarfishing.com/index.htm
http://theoceanprincess.com/
http://theangleroc.com/angler-headboat
http://www.judithmfishing.com/


----------



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks !


----------

